# Your feeding strategy



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

For those of you who alternate between two or more foods, do you feed only one type of food in a day and alternate days, or do you feed two different foods per day?
I feed my fish twice a day. Both feedings are the same food, the next day I feed the alternate food and I keep that pattern. I was just wondering what method would be better for the fish,
alternating two foods in the same day, or alternating days or even alternating weeks.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

It sounds like we have a similar feeding schedule. Here is what I do..and sort of just developed on my own, after a bunch of reading. My Cichlids are all Mbuna..

2 feedings every day (once in morning and then once late evening) with 'Cobalt' spirulina flakes
then every OTHER day mix in 2 pinches of NLS 1mm Cichlid Formula Pelletts during the evening feeding.
(I use the spirulina flakes at every feeding..and add the NLS pelletts in to one feeding every other day)

I've been doing this for several months now with great success and no lost fish. Good topic!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

For both my Tropheus and SA tanks, I mix foods during same feeding. Trophs get green flake and some NLS, while the SA gets 2 or 3 of an array of 6 foods, including freeze dried, pellets, and flake. For the SA tank, there are surface feeding fish, and bottom feeding fish so there is a bit of a need to supply at least one of each type.


----------



## aforce (Feb 17, 2015)

In my show tank i do omega one cichlid flakes in the morning and omega one super color cichlid pellets in the evening, once a week i offer freeze dried blood worms as a treat but only a few fish seem to like them..
in my grow out tanks i feed mostly nls grow .35 mm pellets twice a day but every 3 days or so i give them the omega one cichlid flakes to get them used to it..
In my breeding tank i feed once a day every 3rd day to keep them fiesty.. that meal is a combo of both the omega one foods.. i only have one breeding tank but several breeding groups, when a breeding group isnt in use the males are kept in my show tank recieving the "show tank diet" and the females are kept in the grow out tanks recieving the "grow out diet"..


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

NLS pellets once a day
Frozen shrimp once a week instead of NLS
50/50 frozen shrimp and NLS once a week

Never feed more than once day, sometimes skip a day


----------



## Mihai Boldor (Feb 27, 2015)

I feed mine seven different types of food, three types of flakes and four types of granulated food and each feeding is composed of a single type of food and I alternate them. So as you can see every fish keeper has his own prefered brand and type of food as well as a prefered time to feed so my advice is feed yours as you please, as long as you don't overfeed and still variate the food it doesn't really matter how you do it.


----------



## phish phan (Jan 1, 2015)

when I feed I throw two tetra veggie tropical algae wafers in the tank and my 4 yellow labs and 2 kenyi go insane! they love those things. after they had a about 10-15 mins nibbling on those I start to drop in Aqueon cichlid pellets a few at a time. again they go crazy, pellets are gone the second they hit the water. very good eaters. feeding a few pellets at a time also cut down on wasted food in the tank. when there full I stop. they have little tummy's but not fat from over feeding.


----------

